# Any riders in mid MS



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Just wondering who all rides around me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I use to 

Timberlane, CCC, Rocks... Mostly Timberlane through the years though.. I miss the riding. But not the state.. haha..


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I ride when I am home LOL more work than play usually


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

wish we could ride the river again it would be nice


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

what river do yall ride and i usually ride at ccc just havent been there with my brute yet and i tried rocks bottom but i got rained out and didnt want to sink the new brute. and i love living and in ms because the riding but other than that not a big fan haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yep. if you live in central Ms or even west central, you have what, 4-5 parks within just an hour or 2 from you. and twice that, within 4 hours.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah its grate just some of the places have some bad holes so i dont like going with no snorkels but i do a lot of creek riding and riding in swamps along the big black


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

bruterider27 said:


> yeah its grate just some of the places have some bad holes so i dont like going with no snorkels but i do a lot of creek riding and riding in swamps along the big black


 
Better snorkel that unit before she gets thirsty!!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I need to bad haha shes tried to get a drink


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

i live in jackson and me and a couple others ride rocks and copiah all the time. Hit me up if you ever wanna ride. We will more than likely be out at rocks this weekend.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd hit that up but I'm stuck at the beach but ill probably more than likly hit up copiah soon ill send you a pm if I do


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

well i got to school with ya bro but we need to get somepeople to make one more ride before the end of the season. dont care about the temp, dont care about where just need to know when. ill be there when the popo gets out of the shop. finally snorkalin it!


----------

